# Motherboard Driver



## ZoneAlarm (Jul 10, 2008)

So my computer is crashing a lot and i got adviced to update my drivers. Now this wasn't much of a problem untill i got to the motherboard where i coudn't find the Driver i was looking for anywhere. 

It is a P5SD2-FM supposedly created by Asus but it is not listed as one of their motherboards on their site. I also tried e-mailing them but they just sent me a blank e-mail back. I think it might have something to do with this computer being a pre-builded one from Fujitsu Siemens.

Edit: forgot to add that im using Windows XP, not that it matters much


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

www.fujitsu-siemens.co.uk/rl/servic...otherboards/Asus/P5SD2-FM/Man_P5SD2-FM_uk.pdf

This manual should give you the spec, and enable you to find drivers.
Any problems, let us know and we'll help with the driver search.

I think it may be a Scaleo P that uses this motherboard.
If you download this free utility, Everest, it will give you details on your hardware....
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html


----------



## ZoneAlarm (Jul 10, 2008)

Houndog777 said:


> www.fujitsu-siemens.co.uk/rl/servic...otherboards/Asus/P5SD2-FM/Man_P5SD2-FM_uk.pdf
> 
> This manual should give you the spec, and enable you to find drivers.
> Any problems, let us know and we'll help with the driver search.
> ...


Thanks for the reply. And that may very well be the computer i use but i don´t see how this is going to help me find the drivers im looking for. So yes i could use some help with the driver search. Thanks in advance


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
what drivers in particular are you needing?
Does your pc have a Serial Number on the back of the case?
http://support.fujitsu-siemens.com/Download/Consumer.asp


----------



## ZoneAlarm (Jul 10, 2008)

Houndog777 said:


> Hi,
> what drivers in particular are you needing?
> Does your pc have a Serial Number on the back of the case?
> http://support.fujitsu-siemens.com/Download/Consumer.asp


Well im not exactly sure what drivers i need. I got told to "update my drivers" so i gues for everything possible? And yes there is a Serial Number on the back of the case, should i post it?

The site you linked is in german so i can't really understand it well but it seems like i have a SCALEO JI 1631 /PD 820/ and i think it gives me a list full of updates but im not sure which one to pick.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

http://www.fujitsu-siemens.co.uk/support/downloads.html

Don't know how that ended up in German. Apologies.

Are you still having problems with your pc that makes you want to update drivers?
Faulty or incorrectly configured hardware will also cause your PC to crash or act strangely.
And incidentally; the operating system does matter. Drivers made for Windows 98 or Vista probably will not work on XP.
You should visit Windows Update regularly or have Automatic Updates selected.


----------

